# General Site Information > Q & A >  Section for fish that pass away to the other side?

## Kirsty

I dunno if anyone else would agree or not but plz give your comments on this.

I had 1 fish died after a few days and the petshop said it was prob the stress of going from tank to tank so im just wondering can we have a section to post that your fish has died and what its died of and say all other things about it dieing. 

As i said dunno if nyone else would agree on this or even if it would be a good section, but thought i would say nyways. 

Oh and the fish i had was a wee tiny white fish for cleaning the tank... i called it whitey cos i didnt no wot else to call it.  :Frown: 

Dunno wot you could call it...

Plz give your comments on wot you think and soz if its not a good idea or sounds silly.

----------

